
The Gravitational Lens and Communications - curtis
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=10123
======
curtis
This blog post discusses a paper by Claudio Maccone titled "Interstellar Radio
Links Enhanced by Exploiting the Sun as a Gravitational Lens". I wasn't able
to find this particular paper online, but it looks like there are some similar
ones which are available.

